

Geek's guide to hiring marketing people - smartbear
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/11576/A-Geek-s-Guide-To-Hiring-Marketing-People.aspx

======
johnl
I would start the discussion with development of a marketing strategy or
possible marketing strategies and bring in the points of the article in for
discussion.

